# [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k



## Flexx (17. Mai 2012)

*[Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k*

Hallo Leute,
hab vor mir in baldiger Zeit ein neuen PC zu zulegen.
Habe mir soweit alles rausgesucht, nur bin ich jetzt beim Mainboard überfordert.

Was soll drin sein?
GeForce GTX 680
Intel i7-2600k
8 GB Corsair RAM

dafür bräuchte ich ein passendes Mainboard:
- maximal E-ATX
- USB 3.0 Anschlüsse sollten vorhanden
- 2-Way SLI kompatibel

Das wär mir das wichtigste, evtl. noch Platz für ne Sound/TV/oder sonst irgendwas Karte
Qualität sollte natürlich stimmen und vllt. auch für die Zukunft sein, nicht das ich mir jedes mal ein neues Mainboard kaufen muss, wenn ich ne Grafikkarte, RAM oder Prozessor ersetze/erweiter.

Wär toll wenn ihr mir da ein paar vorschlagen könntet.

Gruß
Flexx


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k*

Ist 2-Way SLI etwas etwas anderes als einfach "SLI" mit zwei Grafikkarten? 
Ich empfehle dir ein ASRock Z77 Extreme4. 
Hat sehr gute Ausstattung, SLI fähig, USB 3.0 intern und extern, ATX Format. 

Mit SLI sind zusätzliche Steckkarten ein Problem. Im Falle von Z77 Extreme4 und SLI ist der oberste PCI x1 Slot nutzbar (kurze PCI) und der lange PCI Slot in der Mitte, falls die Grafikkarten nur Dualslot Breite haben. Allerdings wird dann die Luftkühlung u. U. behindert. 

Möchtest du mehr als einen Monitor auf Full HD betreiben? Und wie wäre es wenn mit einer ASUS GTX670 DC2T? Diese ist schneller als eine GTX680 und hat ein sehr gutes Kühlsystem.

Wenn du Grafikkarte oder RAM aufrüstest, musst du das Mainboard nicht wechseln. 
Wenn du den Prozessor aufrüsten willst, auf jeden Fall, da für den 1155 Sockel kein schnellerer Prozessor mehr rauskommt. (Der 2600K ist nur knapp langsamer als der schnellste 3770K).


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k*

für die zukunft ist der sockel 1155 nichts, weil nächstes jahr schon wieder ein neuer sockel 1150 für haswell erscheint.


----------



## Flexx (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k*

wow, danke für die super und schnelle antwort 

Also ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher ob ich später auch SLI nutzen werde, war eher nur zur Sicherheit. Ich denke mal eine aktuelle gute reicht auch aus.
2 FULL HD Bildschirme werde ich nur für Programme wie Photoshop und ähnliches benutzen, nicht für Games oder Filme.

Das eine GTX 670 noch besser ist wär ich nie drauf gekommen^^
Hatte mir bei der GTX 680 die Phantom rausgesucht, da ich meinen PC allgemein auf etwas leiser trimmen wollte. Die GTX 670 ist vermutlich lauter?

Den 2600k hatte ich mir rausgesucht, weil der wie ich fande das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hatte. Bisschen weniger Leistung für viel weniger Geld.
Ich arbeite viel mit 3D Grafikprogrammen, wo der Prozessor immer stark belastet wird. Sollte ich da besser auf einen anderen Sockel oder Prozessor umsteigen?


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k*

Willst du übertakten?
Wenn nein, würde ein Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31230) | Geizhals.at Österreich auch reichen, ansonsten brauchst du noch einen CPU-Kühler


----------



## Flexx (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k*

wieder so ein Insider, wenn ihr nicht wärt^^
also nein, übertakten hatte ich allgemein nicht vor

Ich kann ja mal auflisten was ich mir da zusammen gedacht habe. 
Hatte bisher immer nur Komplett PC's gekauft, was nie so das Ware war, deshalb will ich den nächsten lieber selbst zusammen stellen.

*Komponenten:*
*Prozessor:* Intel Xeon E3-1230
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright Silver Arrow

*Grafikkarte:* Asus GTX 670 DC2T _oder_ Gainward GTX 680 Phantom

*Mainboard:* offen / evtl. ASRock Z77 Extreme4
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x Corsair Vengeance (PC1600, 4GB, CL9) DDR3-RAM

*Netzteil:* Enermax PRO87+ 600W 80-Plus

*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB
*Laufwerke:* LG BH10LS38


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k*

Ich empfehle statt dem Xeon E3-1230 auf jeden Fall den i7-2600K.
Auch wenn du jetzt nicht übertaktest, so hast du in Zukunft die Möglichkeit, den 2600K locker auf 4,4GHz+ zu treiben (+30% mehr Takt) und bist nicht in der Leistung limitiert wenn es so weit ist. Noch dazu hat der 2600K eine integrierte Grafikeinheit, der E3-1230 nicht. Diese ist durchaus sehr nützlich, wenn deine Grafikkarte mal ausfällt. So kannst du das erstens leichter feststellen und zweitens den Rechner trotz Ausfall nutzen.

Als Kühler reicht auch der Thermalright HR-02 Macho.

Bei den Grafikkarten ist unter den GTX680 und GTX670 Modellen vermutlich die ASUS GTX670 DC2T die leisteste, besonders unter Last. Gib einfach "ASUS GTX670 review" und "ASUS GTX670 test" bei Google ein, es gibt bereits fünf gute Tests. Zum Beispiel den: ASUS GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP im Test - HT4U.net

Wenn du nur auf einem FullHD Monitor spielst, rate ich von SLI ab. Wenn du schon SLI nimmst, was würde man einem empfehlen, der auf zwei Full HD Monitoren zockt? . Mit der GTX670 sind fast alle Games mit höchsten Einstellungen auf Full HD @60fps zu zocken. Und in den Spielen in denen das nicht geht, reicht es meistens eine "Master"-Einstellung niedriger zu wählen um weiche 60fps zu erhalten.

Wenn du viel Bildbearbeitest, könnten 16GB für dich nützlich sein. Das dürftest du aber wissen, wie viel du brauchst?

Das Netzteil ist für SLI gut. Wenn du kein SLI mehr möchtest, genügt ein be quiet! E9-450W oder E9-480W (letzteres hat Kabelmanagement).

Und den Sockel würde ich für dein Anforderungsprofil nicht wechseln, da der nächstbessere Prozessor inklusive Mainboard über 650€ kostet.


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k*



> Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1230


Nicht übertaktbar


> CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow


Völlig überdimensioniert, der  Alpenföhn Sella reicht ebenso


> Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 670 DC2T oder Gainward GTX 680 Phantom


Nimm eine GTX 670, cielleicht die von Gigabyte


> Mainboard: offen / evtl. ASRock Z77 Extreme4


Brauchst du nicht, da du nicht übertakten willst, das AsRock H77 Pro4 reicht ebenso


> Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair Vengeance (PC1600, 4GB, CL9) DDR3-RAM


Achte darauf die LowProfile Version zu kriegen


> Netzteil: Enermax PRO87+ 600W 80-Plus


Viel zu gross! Das BeQuiet PurePower L8 CM 430W reicht


> Netzteil: Enermax PRO87+ 600W 80-Plus


Ist Ok

Willst du noch eine SSD mit reinehmen?


----------



## Flexx (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k*

super, danke dir FreezerX und coroc

dann bleib ich beim *i7-2600k*, lüfter wird dann der *Thermalright HR-02 Macho*
Mainboard wird das *ASRock H77 Pro4* und netzteil: *be quit! E9-CM-480W*
Grafikkarte: *Asus GTX 670 DC2T*

also mit 4 GB RAM bin ich jetzt grade so ausreichend gefahren, hin und wieder hätts auch mehr sein können, ich denke 8 GB werden da reichen, zur kauf ich mit später noch welche nach

@coroc: SSD wollte ich später nochmal einbauen, wenn es die etwas größer und günstiger gibt
haben die Low Profile RAM Kits vorteile oder ist es einfach nur die Größe?


----------



## FreezerX (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] Mainboard für i7-2600k*



Flexx schrieb:


> super, danke dir FreezerX und coroc
> 
> dann bleib ich beim *i7-2600k*, lüfter wird dann der *Thermalright HR-02 Macho*
> Mainboard wird das *ASRock H77 Pro4* und netzteil: *be quit! E9-CM-480W*
> ...


 
8GB RAM mit DDR3-1600 Geschwindigkeit sind voll in Ordnung. Die Low Profile passen unter den CPU Kühler, hohe RAMs nicht. 
Als Mainboard unbedingt die *Z*-Version nehmen, d.h. das Z77 Pro4 oder das Pro3. Nur so ist effektives Übertakten (wie gesagt, in Jahren...) möglich.


----------

